# O2 Website Slowness



## Humpback

Has anyone used (or at least tried to use) the O2 website since it's been "made over"? My experience so far is that it's rubbish.

In the week since it's been relaunched, I've only once been able to access past their login page, and haven't been able to get to send any webtexts at all.


----------



## Sunster

You'r enot the only one. Very slow and tempermental


----------



## eggerb

Have to agree. Took me about two weeks and a few phone calls to finally log on. What a mess.


----------



## shoegal

Hi, yes, I think the same, I used to use the webtext option, very handy but have had to give up on it since they changed things. Way too slow.


----------



## Technologist

I clicked on the 'picture messages' option in the personal section, got this:

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at media.o2.ie:8080.

Ah well, at least they're not wasting money on frivolous features.


----------



## euroDilbert

I have already sent a couple of complaint emails to O2 Customer Service about this. Suggest you all do the same - it might encourage them to sort it out.

eD.


----------



## podgerodge

driving me mad as well, rang customer service who said "we haven't heard anything" ....thought it was just my computer for awhile!  

(non relevant:  why don't they offer new phones like the N80 like O2 in the UK? It's always the hand me downs in Ireland)


----------



## CN624

Its crap, I've been on to customer service who have said 'it works fine for them'! 

It hangs everyday and getting through to webtext is a no no.


----------



## macshaned

What a horrible job on trying to make things better!!! I've just e-mailed them to complain about the site as well. I too was hoping to use webtext, but without much success - 1 text in a week.

Will keep you updated on how my complaint is handled.


----------



## Splash

Bingo! I emailed customer services yesterday also to complain. It's not very convenient from the customer's point of view that webtext is not working, could I possibly suggest the opposite for the company, I've been buying alot more credit for my phone in the last few weeks.


----------



## whackin

It really has been awful for the last month or so. When I logged on the other night I was aseked to enter a new password. Inevitably it I wasn't able to do that even as the server continuously timed out. I used to send most of my texts from o2.ie but now that's almost impossible. It beggars belief that they are denying that it is a problem! It is one of the main attractions to o2 for me, and to be honest now I'm thinking of changing!


----------



## macshaned

whackin said:
			
		

> It is one of the main attractions to o2 for me, and to be honest now I'm thinking of changing!


 
I'm on 3 and as well as their terrible customer service, I was thinking of getting off them because I really need the webtext service while I'm in work. They can't even tell me if/when/ever they're going to provide such functionality. 

So, was trying out O2 on prepay with a view to moving to them, but this is definitely not doing them any favours either. If the only differential was as to who provides webtext, then it looks like its down to Vodafone or Meteor instead. 

Classic case study for customer retention for someone - how to lose customers based on non-performance of non-core, or non-essential product offerings.


----------



## Splash

Can anyone post their experience on the performance of Vodaphone and Meteor webtext to use as a comparison.


----------



## shnaek

It's chronic. I was wondering is it a plan by 02 to stop us using online free texts? Really brutal job if it wasn't intentional.


----------



## CN624

shnaek said:
			
		

> It's chronic. I was wondering is it a plan by 02 to stop us using online free texts? Really brutal job if it wasn't intentional.



I was thinking the same thing as I can get access to all the other areas of the site, its just the webtext that continuosly times out. 
Free text = no revenue. 

On a semi-related point does anyone know if you can use webtext to send to the premium text lines Newstalk & the like use for competitions and comments?


----------



## Humpback

CN624 said:
			
		

> On a semi-related point does anyone know if you can use webtext to send to the premium text lines Newstalk & the like use for competitions and comments?


 
No, you can't.


----------



## helan72

i was with o2 for years and changed about 18months ago to vodafone - their web text is great - use my allocation every month on have only had problems 2/3 times, but i reckon that it was my wonky old computer at home. never have a problem in work with them.


----------



## soy

No issues to report with Meteor webtext. Only disadvantage is don't seem to have the ability to send web text with future send dates as you can on vodafone. 
However on the plus side you do no thave the crappy vodafone website either. Back when I was a voda customer (last year) the website was terrible. Frequently crashing along with slowness and bad user interfaces.


----------



## Breaker

O2 website is a joke.
they should have left it the way it was (which was fine!)


----------



## Humpback

Breaker said:
			
		

> they should have left it the way it was (which was fine!)


 
Well, not really - from their point of view at least. I was getting the free webtexts from them for months using a number that hadn't actually been an O2 number for nearly 3 year and which at the time was a 3 registered number. Pretty poor detail checking there.


----------



## whackin

Well, being honest, that was a better way to have it. It's no good for anyone now. 
I just banged off an email to them on it. It's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## ThePoloBoy

I definitely suspect that the "problems" around the webtext are there to stop us using them. I always use my full allocation each month, but last month I had over 60 left. If I can't use webtext then I am forced to text from my phone which means more money for O2.

I can't believe they are not acknowledging the problem. I am emailing them now so I will see what crazy answer I receive. 

I am seriously considering moving as I am not tied into a contract. I mainly use my mobile for texting. Can anyone comment on Vodafone's webtext service ? Recent attempts to log onto their website have proved as slow as O2


----------



## whackin

I've been asked to change my password twce this week for no apparent reason. And each time you attmept to do so the site crashes.


----------



## Humpback

Interesting coincidence. A newsletter I received today from Enterprise Ireland told me of research in the UK - 


> Twenty percent of respondents said that if had had a bad experience with a firm's website, they never dealt with that company again, either online or offline.


Article they refer to is found [broken link removed].


----------



## macshaned

I emailed Danuta Grey (head of O2 Ireland) this thread about an hour or so ago.

And low and behold, if you go and try to send webtext now, you can, without any problem. At least, in the last 5 mins I was able to send 3 web texts, where this was impossible previously.


----------



## CN624

Its flying now! Two texts and no problems.


----------



## podgerodge

macshaned said:
			
		

> I emailed Danuta Grey (head of O2 Ireland)....And low and behold



I spent 3 months without reception at my house and all customer services would say was "there must be building going on nearby".  Then I emailed Danuta Grey, got an immediate email from someone representing her, couple of days later hey presto reception back again.

Sad that you can only get things done when you go to the top.

ps webtexts working for me too now.


----------



## Humpback

Makes you wonder if some of the comments above about generating extra revenue through actual texts was actually right. It's working perfectly for me now as well.


----------



## whackin

I received the follwoing email form o2 in response to my recent queries to them. 

Dear Whackin ,

A temporary fault has occurred, due  to which, some of our customers will encounter problems while accessing  www.o2.ie. 
We have detected the problem and are  in the process of rectifying it. Thank you for your patience and co-operation.  
We look forward to providing you with  the best of service 

Kind  Regards,
O2  Data Support
1648


----------



## Polo-Boy

A suggested response to O2's brush off (sorry, response):

Dear O2,

A temporary fault has occurred in me paying my bill, due to which you will encounter problems while accessing my funds. I have detected the problem and am in the process of rectifying it. Thank you for your patience and co-operation. I look forward to providing you with a payment as soon as you start providing me with the best of service.

Kind regards,

Polo.


----------



## podgerodge

the website is acting up again now can't login.  soul destroying.


----------



## Humpback

Yup, same here. Having a nightmare logging in as well. Couldn't even get as far as their webtext pages yesterday.


----------



## Humpback

whackin said:
			
		

> I've been asked to change my password twce this week for no apparent reason. And each time you attmept to do so the site crashes.


 
I got this today when I tried to get in again this afternoon. I'm currently waiting 3 minutes for the webtext page to come up.

With regards to the password issue, just ignore the message, click the return to login page, and then log in again. It lets you through this time around without changing the password.

Bit of a dumb piece of logic going on there.

4 minutes and counting waiting for the webtext page to come up.


----------



## heather

I work on a helpdesk for a different kind of website, and we're constantly warned about customer retention and fobbing people off like that, could get into serious trouble for giving off a bad image of the company. I'm on Vodafone and their online texting is excellent....


----------



## Polo-Boy

The O2 webtext situations just goes from bad to worse. Having finally managed to get to the webtext screen it let me type in a text but after hitting send it just hung there and finally crashed. Impossible to know if the text has been sent or not.

Webtexts was one of the reasons I stayed with O2 in the past. I am now thinking a change of mobile providers may be on the cards


----------



## Polo-Boy

More trouble with logging onto the O2 website and crashing when moving between screens today  

Has anyone got any results from contacting O2 ?


----------



## Tubbs

Got this from O2 support

Dear Tubbs

Thank you for contacting us in relation to your o2.ie account.

Following the changeover to the new O2.ie website, we have been experiencing some technical difficulties. These difficulties have affected registration, webtext, site stability and navigation speed. We understand that some of these issues are causing inconvenience to our customers and we would like to assure you that we are working to resolve these issues as a matter of urgency.

We apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Please contact O2 directly on the appropriate number below and we will endeavor to resolve your issue immediately.

O2 Customer care - free phone 1909 (bill customer), 1747 from your O2 mobile phone (€0.14/call) or 1850 60 1747 (Speakeasy) from an alternative handset (please check rates with your service provider).

Kind Regards

O2 Customer Care


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Has this problem had any media attention? 

It has only got fleeting mention on boards.ie

Someone should organise some form of serious protest about this. Promote a major switch to Vodafone or Meteor planned for 1 August if they don't resolve the problems by then. 

Brendan


----------



## podgerodge

Don't believe it,  the webtext was working earlier today and I thought they had finally fixed it.  But nope, gone again.  How difficult can it be for a company to get some webpage people in to fix it?

I rang them and complained - they sent 100 free texts to my phone - not so bad but comes across as throwing money at a problem.


----------



## wavelength

I had no problems with the website before to the upgrade; however I now find it very temperamental. It is very slow, at times I can’t log in and there has been a few weekends when the wedsite was not accessible. Also My account was locked(Due to reaching my limit of login attempts) and I had 02 to call to log on. I do think it is getting a little better though, so maybe it is just taking a while to prefect the new website.


----------



## wavelength

As I previously mentioned I do think they are improving. At the initial stages of the upgrade, I emailed with a few queries and never heard back& always had to call. However,  on emailing during the week, a customer service agent replied ASAP. I used to be with Vodafone for years and never had one problem with their website, but the 02 website has some good additional features (you can check & pay your bills, & Insert all your phone numbers-It has been a few months since I used Vodafone so maybe they now too have these features) since the upgrade, which if the website were reliable would make it a great website.
I have also just sent an email outline the problems I am experiencing to the o2 customer care service.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Has anyone managed to edit their phone book online? I can't change numbers or delete contacts.

Brendan


----------



## wavelength

A few weeks ago it took me ages to enter one phone number. I could  not delete a contact today but entered one no problem.


----------



## wavelength

Just tried the website again, when I tried to get into my phonebook, the following message was displayed for about 5 until I pressed refresh after which all my contacts immediately came up.
Please Wait.....

Loading your phonebook.

If you have a lot of contacts this might take a few moments.

 
I then tried to remove the contact again and it worked straight away.
Basically in all aspects of the website it is temperamental.


----------



## z105

Just being trying to get into the webtext, the usual is happening - NOTHING !!!!! AARRGGGHH !!!!


----------



## wavelength

I received a reply from O2 saying the technical team have implemented several updates to the website over the _last few days_ and that the aim of introducing the new systems is to enhance the service rather than detract from it and that they will continue to work to ensure that this is the case.

They also said they would like if I could email if I notice any improvement or continue to have any other difficulties and I will do so but I am having less and less problems.
 I suggest anyone who is still having considerable difficulties should email, so they are aware of what problems still persist and the extent to which each problem persists.


----------



## loquayrules

you should try working for them!

Really though, the security of the site HAD to be improved.  Once it beds down and all the glitches are ironed out it will be an excellent experience.  Webtext is an outsourced programme, and there is no revenue to gain from it.

Some of the issues with the site are caused by the number of hits it is getting.  It is, after all, one of the most used Irish websites.

For those of you that are techies, o2.ie encompasses many different aspects of the business from billing to the online shop (you can port your number to o2 online). The programmes involved are huge and complex and issues will arise directly from this, many of which couldn't be predicted or woudn't show during testing.

This post is completely unofficial and has not been sanctioned by o2


----------



## loquayrules

oh, and it really isn't a conspiracy to make people use their phones to text.

O2 were the first service provider to give free text to customers online.  It used to be 500 texts but this wasn't being used so was reviewed in 2003.  All the other networks took years to catch up on this.

Emailing Danuta is a good idea, but due to the factors involved, the issues are beyond her control and she probably isn't technical enough to fix the gremlins.  Everyone in O2 is aware of the issues, we really don't want to have to deal with complaints, we want everything to work well.  We also want our customers to be the happiest in Ireland.  Trust me, it will be service as usual shortly.  We are working flat out and all the agents in O2 are doing their best to help you all.


----------



## Decani

People might be interested in [broken link removed] and a new app called [broken link removed]. The former used to work for me before the revamp but since the upgrade the message always arrives blank. Might work for some people. It has phone book support but it doesn't pick up your o2 web text phone book. You need to add the entries. More success with the latter. It's only new but at least it sends texts. No phone book support though but I find it more successful that going to the o2 website.


----------



## podgerodge

loquayrules said:
			
		

> O2 were the first service provider to give free text to customers online.  It used to be 500 texts but this wasn't being used so was reviewed in 2003.



Ehhhh, while irrelevant I don't understand the logic of reducing the quota of texts allowed because it "wasn't being used" - so what? No benefit to O2 reducing an "allowance".  Unless of course it WAS being used and was seen as too generous.



			
				loquayrules said:
			
		

> Emailing Danuta is a good idea, but due to the factors involved, the issues are beyond her control and she probably isn't technical enough to fix the gremlins.



Think you are missing the point by a few miles - we know that Danuta is not the technical person here but rather a person in authority who may get the techies to fix the gremlins quicker than the customer care team - who, by the way, anytime I ring them, seem for the most part unaware that there is a problem at all.  (barring a couple of customer care staff that do seem to understand the issue)


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I have just discovered that it works better in Internet Explorer than FireFox. 

I was unable to edit the phone book in FireFox, but tried it in IE and it worked fine. I don't know if this is a problem with the site, or whether I have different settings enabled in IE which allowed me to do it.

Brendan


----------



## Humpback

loquayrules said:
			
		

> The programmes involved are huge and complex and issues will arise directly from this, many of which couldn't be predicted or woudn't show during testing.


 
Application testing - it works, or it doesn't work. O2 webtext doesn't work. I would have thought that that would have been one of the primary predictable outcomes of implementing new software.



			
				loquayrules said:
			
		

> This post is completely unofficial and has not been sanctioned by o2


 
I doubt it. But sure go on. We'll see how many other threads you contribute to - assuming you're not just logging on here to defend you're employer.

Like the Vodafone employee a couple of months ago logging on to sing their praises until Clubman saw where they were logging on from.


----------



## Polo-Boy

Yet again the O2 webtext is down !


----------



## podgerodge

Polo-Boy said:
			
		

> Yet again the O2 webtext is down !



Worked for me this afternoon, didn't work at 6pm, and working again now.  How many O2 technicians does it take to fit a lightbulb?






			
				loquayrules said:
			
		

> Emailing Danuta is a good idea, but due to the factors involved, the issues are beyond her control and she probably isn't technical enough to fix the gremlins.



Hehe while I think of it Loquayrules, why don't you ring Danuta up and tell her what you think of her technical skills!


----------



## shnaek

loquayrules said:
			
		

> Webtext is an outsourced programme, and there is no revenue to gain from it.


I think this is a key point. Hence the fact that it hasn't been working properly since the site was re-designed



			
				loquayrules said:
			
		

> Some of the issues with the site are caused by the number of hits it is getting.  It is, after all, one of the most used Irish websites.


Not for long. Consistant poor service will lose customers. This is simple fact. I used to log on to 02 once a day. These days I tentatively log in once a week to see if webtext is working. I would say 80% of the time it isn't. 

Free service or not, if a company offers something free and it turns out to be a major annoyance then that is an own goal, not matter what 02 try to dress it up as.

Also - Brendan is right - it works better in IE than firefox.


----------



## macshaned

Just to comment, after my e-mail to Danuta Grey, I had some follow up from a very helpful O2 person who confirmed that a fix was made to their web pages last week.

As far as I've been able to see so far today anyway, the web text is working perfectly now. Been able to log in without any problems, and have send loads of webtexts without any issues at all.


----------



## Cantona7

Finally it works.. no more hanging screens..timed out texts!! Still not eligible for an upgrade though.


----------



## Humpback

Yup. All good here as well. Been using it last couple of days without any issues at all.


----------



## Jamjam

No it's not allowing me to pay my account online and what's even worse is that I can't even view my a/c online....bummer really coz i've cancelled the paper bill to save on the recycling!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I still find it very slow to the point that I often give up. 

Brendan


----------



## Technologist

Same here. Performance is very inconsistent, and usually slow.  The site design is terrible too, very hard to find information. They only provide a small selection of answers. On some parts of the site you have to re-enter your ID and password for no apparent reason.  I've been looking for MMS settings, they don't list them, you have to choose from a list of phones & they send a message. Mine's not on the list even though it's state of the art and can do MMS.  Ditto with GPRS settings.  Tried to retrieve a MMS someone sent me, that didn't work either.  It's an amateur effort.


----------



## Guest124

I am having problem's receiving e-mail's to my 02.ie e-mail address. Anybody else having similar problems?
I have tried sending some from my gmail a/c and so far they just have not arrived to my 02.ie a/c. my job sent me one last thursday and it still hasnt arrived.


----------



## Guest124

look's like 02 e-mail have problem's:-

Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)

Technical details of temporary failure:
TEMP_FAILURE: Could not initiate SMTP conversation with any hosts:
[mail2.o2.ie. (5): Connection timed out]
[mail1.o2.ie. (5): Connection timed out]


----------



## RainyDay

soy said:


> No issues to report with Meteor webtext. Only disadvantage is don't seem to have the ability to send web text with future send dates as you can on vodafone.


The other limitation with Meteor is that the group text facility is pretty crappy. You can only send 30 group texts per month (for example, 3 texts to a group of 10 receipients). Once you use up this allowance, you don't have the option to send texts on a fee paying basis, like O2. So I end up frigging the system by setting up a new entry for group members in my phone book with a common prefix, so they all appear together in the list - and then I simply select all the members in sequence.

The basic 'send text' facility is a bit cumbersome, requiring multiple clicks and screen refreshes where not really necessary, but it basically works.


----------



## aircobra19

At least Meteors work. I've switched from Meteor to O2 and I can say the O2 web text is brutal, even when its working. Which isn't that often.


----------



## RainyDay

aircobra19 said:


> At least Meteors work. I've switched from Meteor to O2 and I can say the O2 web text is brutal, even when its working. Which isn't that often.



I used the O2 facility heavily (2-3 group texts to 70 recipients each every day) during the election campaign and had no difficulties with it.


----------



## aircobra19

RainyDay said:


> I used the O2 facility heavily (2-3 group texts to 70 recipients each every day) during the election campaign and had no difficulties with it.



Pity I wasn't signed up then so...

Anyway I got an email back saying there was a problem and it had been resolved.  I will see if it stays working. Its still slow though.


----------



## RainyDay

WHen the 'schedule text' facility wasn't working, I emailed O2's complaints manager (search boards.ie for a thread on website problems for her email address) and she got it sorted in a few days (and sent me out a €20 O2 gift card to compensate).


----------



## aircobra19

Its faster this afternoon, so it is possible to speed it up!


----------



## eiregal

Anyone have trouble with O2 webtexts today? I'm getting 'Service is currently unavailable'.  I rang O2 customer care, they're looking into it but won't be back to me until next week.


----------



## aircobra19

I can't get to the page. Its a bit random tbh. Most of the time its been ok recently. But occasionally texts take forever to get to the [SIZE=-1]recipient[/SIZE]. Sometimes almost a day late.


----------



## eiregal

It has been working fine (if a little slow) until today, now it won't work for me.  I thought they might throw on a couple of euro onto my account to allow me sends texts like they did before but no such luck.


----------



## podgerodge

Anyone having problems using this crap site at the moment?  Can't topup without authorisation failure and long delays and time outs...


----------



## aircobra19

Been dodgy on and off today for me. But it worked some of the time.


----------



## podgerodge

I just don't understand O2 in Ireland.  How can they allow a website to be so crap for so long in comparison to their UK site?  Mind you looking at the offers available to all customers on their UK site it is clear they look after UK customers better!


----------



## aircobra19

To be fair to O2 when I was with them about 3yrs ago the webite was dire. So I went back to meteor. Now back with O2 for 1.5 yrs and the website was brutal for the first month but since then its worked pretty well for me has been even quite quick over the last 6 months. Perhaps its all the new traffic they get at Xmas or something?


----------



## carpedeum

My patience has finally run out... just sent the following e-mail to O2 Support...

_Hi O2, _

_No doubt you are aware of this, but, __http://www.o2online.ie__ has been giving problems for the last week preventing the use of webtext and mail. Is there any chance of using your UK site in future if the Irish site cannot cope with user usage levels and support requests? Other Irish O2 account holders seem to be also having problems with your site. Any chance of a credit for texts sent from our O2 phones due to the webtext being inaccessible?_

_Regards,_


----------



## Guest124

Please be aware that due to scheduled maintenance, *O2.ie will not be available from 8:00pm to 8:30pm on Monday October 6th *

*What about the weekend work that you did? - getting abit of a joke all this.*


----------



## rmelly

Switch?


----------



## Guest124

rmelly said:


> Switch?


 


- I would if any other operator gave you some FREE international webtexts.


----------



## aircobra19

BroadbandKen said:


> - I would if any other operator gave you some FREE international webtexts.


 
Thats part of the reason I stay aswell.


----------



## podgerodge

just tried their new webtext, they have split contact names into first and second names which is not bloody helpful if you have contacts that used to say "sean home" or "sean work" , secondly they have shortened the names so "mick murphy mobile" and "mick jones mobile" are now "mick mobile" and "mick mobile".  

Great.


----------



## Killter

brutal


----------



## aircobra19

podgerodge said:


> just tried their new webtext, they have split contact names into first and second names which is not bloody helpful if you have contacts that used to say "sean home" or "sean work" , secondly they have shortened the names so "mick murphy mobile" and "mick jones mobile" are now "mick mobile" and "mick mobile".
> 
> Great.


 
I got caught with that. Ended up texting the wrong person. Doh!


----------



## podgerodge

Killter said:


> brutal



More than brutal.  How stupid are they?


----------



## Complainer

Is o2.ie down this morning? I can't get on to the site at all.


----------



## gipimann

Me neither - and my outlook express couldn't log onto their mail server.   Didn't this happen last New Year as well?


----------



## AgathaC

Anyone having problems with the 02 website this evening? I have tried to log on a number of times and am getting nowhere?


----------

